# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  SPA Salon 3.0 помогите найти обновления

## Anyta1985

Добрый день! Может кто-нибудь работает в программе SPA_Salon_3.0. на базе 1С, и есть доступ к обновлениям. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, файлом обновления для конфигурации 3.0.19.2 (у меня сейчас стоит 3.0.18.2). Есть доступ к 1С ИТС, но они теперь не дают скачать обновление если не приобретен отраслевой доступ (для скачивания обновлений дороговато, они редкие, а за техподдержкой обращаемся раз в полгода, сами разбираемся). Буду очень благодарна

----------

